# Friends being deported. Please help.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A friends daughter in law is being deported and will split up the family. Please read the sad and true story and if you feel so inclined please sign.

Ray.

Hi
I am sorry to ask you but I would be eternally grateful if you would sign this petition as a last effort to keep my son's family from being deported. It has been a continuing nightmare for the last few years and absolutely unbelievable that our country would do this just because a British subject marries someone outside Europe.
Thank you in advance.
Rosemary and Alaric

I just signed the petition "home office: Stop the Government's plan to split a family" and wanted to see if you could help by adding your name.

Our goal is to reach 1,000 signatures and we need more support. You can read more and sign the petition here:

https://www.change.org/p/home-offic...ium=email&utm_campaign=share_email_responsive

Thanks!
Rosemary


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

signed

The was an Supreme Court ruling today upholding the above £18,600 limit for a K citizen to be allowed to have his foreign born wife in the UK. BUT the Supreme Court aid that any calculation by the UK Government that had NOT taken account of children is not accurate. Worth following that through too.

BBC News report on this

Dave


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Signed, hope it helps Ray.

Terry


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Signed.

Mike


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Signed Ray.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Signed.

A friend's son and his Malaysian family are having similar problems.


Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Signed


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Signed


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Signed. I just hope it helps.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Signed as well.......sad to see what the swivel eyed ones are doing to our country


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Signed


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Signed


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Signed

ray.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Yep, just put my monicker to it.


Nick.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

autograph.


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

ditto!


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Signed

Cazzie


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray(nipper)

I found some aspects of his account which do not quite stand up, but maybe that is because of the way it is written. However, it made me a bit dubious and maybe others who might be supporters.

I think those apparent discrepancies should be cleared up and if they are the text should reflect that.

He states that he was born in UK and has a UK passport, but says 'we' when referring to visas - he does not need one. He also states that the Croydon Immigration office (where I used to deliver about 5t of mail on one day) have retained his UK passport - this needs some explanation as to the reason.

I am also amazed at the £10,000 he spent on lawyers and then later said he spent thousands more 'which he could not afford'. The sums seem excessive, I say as a lawyer. An explanation of where it came from might be helpful to his cause.

If these points can be clarified and the text amended I am sure it will help.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Geoff.
I have met the son once before I ever knew of their problems but dined with the parents two weeks ago.
I will pass on your concerns and see what response I get.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I thought it was me reading it wrong, as it did not make sense in places.If you can get that clarified I will sign.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Signed. I'm afraid lots more still needed. Quick; easy; go for it folks !


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

For me nitpicking over details is completely unimportant. He is indisputably British and between them they have an income, he works for the NHS. Bar the Thai woman from benefits if necessary but let's do the decent thing and let them stay together.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

PETITION UPDATE

ITN interview

Becky Connolly
United Kingdom
23 FEB 2017 — Delighted to announce that thanks to the support of you wonderful people ITN are interviewing Anthony and Jue tomorrow! Fingers crossed for more traction.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Signed.

Sometimes I'm ashamed of my Government and how it treats people (only sometimes?!?)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Ray(nipper)
> 
> I found some aspects of his account which do not quite stand up, but maybe that is because of the way it is written. However, it made me a bit dubious and maybe others who might be supporters.
> 
> ...


Hi Geoff.
Sent a PM for Rosemary to try and answer your queries directly.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Their plight was run on ITN Norfolk yesterday.
http://www.itv.com/news/anglia/upda...ion-battle-for-paramedics-thai-wife-and-boys/

Ray.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Signed.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I can understand why a wage limit could be put on the supporting parent/spouse income 

However when money is added to that total for children it seems more than the national average earnings, so the government need to review what our people can afford to live on 

min wage £7.50 an hour ?, how many families have to survive on that? , yet our government deems it sufficient 

I object to new rues being applied retrospectively, are family allowed to top up earnings to meet the criteria ??

If his wife and her children already live here what is the problem ?

We faced a similar thing in Israel when our temp resident permit renewal was refused, when the religious party took control of immigration ,the local community including the Yeshiva wanted to fight it on our behalf, but our eldest was 14 , English was his second language in education 

I wanted to be sure he could go to university and didn't want to risk it happening every year 

So we returned to England 

With a wealth of experience and a love of Israel 

And it fits my mantra

When you die all you can take are your memories of those people/places you love and have loved 

Everything else is just insignificant trappings 

So yes his family have every right to be here

May many more stand up and petition against a senseless ruling 

Sandra


----------



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Ray,
Signed, hope it helps.
MIke


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Mike and others. I personally have no idea if it will make any difference but we have to try. Our friends hope their son does not have to leave the UK. But in the end it's out of our hands.

Ray.


----------

